# 2014 Atlanta, GA Area Meet Official Thread



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Ladies and Gents... prepare to be hot. The Atlanta meet is coming.

*Location:* Swan Lake Estates, Stockbridge, GA
*Date:* Saturday, August 9th (confirmed)
*Time:* 10AM until 6PM

*Lodging: *
Plenty of hotels in Stockbridge (cheap to mid-priced)

Info on Swan Lake Estates is: Swan Lake Estates


*Additional Information**:*

Venue arrangements are made. Again we will have a very large parking lot, an indoor area with A/C and bathrooms and a kitchen, grills, fishing, nice lawn for dogs and Frisbee type stuff, etc., etc., etc.

*I'm supposed to mention: please note that this is a private lake and recreation area (I'm paying to rent it). Without me present, it's actually considered trespassing for you to be on the community property, fishing on the lake, boating, etc. So... in effect, don't come back :blush:. There are residents who will call the cops if you aren't a member (have to be a resident) or renting the clubhouse (as in our case). No worries during the event.*


I'll be renting out the clubhouse, activity grounds, and parking lot of the neighborhood. The clubhouse has A/C, bathrooms, a kitchen, and is large enough for a big crowd of line dancers, so you'll be able to cool off and get funky. Hell, if you're in a band there's even a small stage and you can run a karaoke show! There are plenty parking spots for the cars with nice lake backdrops for your fancy photoes and, if you bring a fishing pole, you can throw in your line, catch a fish, and cook it for us! I will ask for some cleanup help afterwards as well as donations: it costs me $150 to rent the clubhouse out. A garage can be made available if you need to do last minute work to your vehicle (tools, compressor, etc.). An ice cream truck will come by, almost guaranteed. 


*Attendees:*

If you're joining, please copy the latest attendee list and add your name.

1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Chevrolet Silverado
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)
5. Chuck (stereo_luver) 05 Dodge Ram
6. Robb (rsutton1223) - Cadillac CTS-V Sedan
7. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - 2008 Nissan Altima
8. Caleb (calebkhill) - 2004 Toyota Solara
9. deltasaurus - 2009 Ram
10. Ghion (ghionw) - 2010 Subaru Legacy


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds like fun......lol, sweaty fun that is! Put me down as a maybe......As time draws nearer I will know fo sho!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I am in.

1. Mark a.k.a Melodic Acoustic (Melodic RX8)


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We are in ... Pledge $25.00 donation 
2. BlackHHR


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

claydo said:


> Sounds like fun......lol, sweaty fun that is! Put me down as a maybe......As time draws nearer I will know fo sho!


I'll x2 that.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I will also do a donation of $50 to help with any expenses you take on.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

BlackHHR said:


> We are in ... Pledge $25.00 donation
> 2. BlackHHR


You always say "We". Who's we? Hahah


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Attendee List:
1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick - 2014 MB CLA 250
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)
5. bikinpunk (maybe)


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Yep.

rsutton1223 - Cadillac CTS-V


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Attendee List:
1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick - 2014 MB CLA 250
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)
5. bikinpunk (maybe) 
6. Chuck (stereo_luver) 05 Dodge Ram


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Attendee List:
1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick - 2014 MB CLA 250
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)
5. bikinpunk (maybe) 
6. Chuck (stereo_luver) 05 Dodge Ram
7. Robb (rsutton1223) - Cadillac CTS-V Sedan


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

8. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) 08 Nissan Altima


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

go ahead and put Chuck down for a "maybe". because, typically, that's how it goes. through no fault of his own, I will say.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> go ahead and put Chuck down for a "maybe". because, typically, that's how it goes. through no fault of his own, I will say.


That was deep. Go ahead and twist it now that it's firmly planted in my back.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL. 

I'm still practicing holding my breath for you stopping by on Saturday. LOL!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Would love to come but just not gonna happen. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

bikinpunk said:


> go ahead and put Chuck down for a "maybe". because, typically, that's how it goes. through no fault of his own, I will say.


This coming from a guy who posted an event that he's not gonna attend


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> You always say "We". Who's we? Hahah


When I say we ... That means my two boys and possibly my wife will also make this the event .
If Josh is up to the trip after his heart surgery , then they will be with me. Everyday counts with them . Ever heard that song " Live life like your are dying'?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

BlackHHR said:


> When I say we ... That means my two boys and possibly my wife will also make this the event .
> If Josh is up to the trip after his heart surgery , then they will be with me. Everyday counts with them . Ever heard that song " Live life like your are dying'?


I gotcha! Was just wondering. Tell them to bring fishing poles! There's a playground/beach around the way a bit, too. Gotta have a pass for that but I can hook them up during the meet.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick - 2014 MB CLA 250
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)
5. bikinpunk (maybe) 
6. Chuck (stereo_luver) 05 Dodge Ram
7. Robb (rsutton1223) - Cadillac CTS-V Sedan
8. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) 08 Nissan Altima


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

wdemetrius1 said:


> 8. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) 08 Nissan Altima


Sweet! How long have I been waiting to hear this car?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> I gotcha! Was just wondering. Tell them to bring fishing poles! There's a playground/beach around the way a bit, too. Gotta have a pass for that but I can hook them up during the meet.


They like to fish .......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice bass. What lake is that on? If I do decide at the last minute to make the trip I'll probably step down and make a few casts with them. If the pond Nick lives on is like the ones around here a weightless trick worm wacky rigged would likely be the way to go. Or a Carolina rig with an appropriate weight for the water depth.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Nice bass. What lake is that on? If I do decide at the last minute to make the trip I'll probably step down and make a few casts with them. If the pond Nick lives on is like the ones around here a weightless trick worm wacky rigged would likely be the way to go. Or a Carolina rig with an appropriate weight for the water depth.


We where trolling for strippers on Lanier when he got this spotted bass on . We got into a quite a few spots that day , but zero strippers that day ...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Sweet. The lake I fish most is loaded with spots but doesn't hold a candle to Lanier. I used to work with an old boy who used to win every tournament on the lake I fish going after the big spots. They used to laugh their ass off watching most of the boats go straight to the shallows while they fished deep and offshore to take their money.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> Sweet! How long have I been waiting to hear this car?



^^

Thanks. 

I'm definitely looking forward to hearing and seeing the Caddy as well.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Put me down as a maybe. I will be coming back from vacation earlier in the first week of August and do not know the training schedule for the rest of August yet. 

Ben (bmxscion) 2005 Scion xB


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like I'm out. I have to go to VA for a few months during the meet date.


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

I should be there. 
Caleb Hill - 2004 Toyota Solara


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey folks, forum Noob here, would love to attend if you guys would have me. Been away from mobile audio for a few years but am jumping back in with both feet. Putting together a 2009 Dodge Ram (I know anorher Ram truck) that I hope to have fully completed by the GTG. If not it would still be great to meet a few people and check out some of the great systems you guys have put together here in the South.
on a side note, and this will point out my noobness, Chuck (stereo_lover). I met you a few weekends ago at the Audition Audio competition and have not been abke to figure out how to PM thriugh the forum. If you have a moment and don't mind could you PM me? No psyco stalker here, I promise. 
Put deltasaurus and potentially the Wife on the list and will throw into the kitty to help with expenses. Whatever you think is fair, I am in for.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

You are definitely invited to come out. We would love to have you.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Chevrolet Silverado
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)
5. bikinpunk (maybe) 
6. Chuck (stereo_luver) 05 Dodge Ram
7. Robb (rsutton1223) - Cadillac CTS-V Sedan
8. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - 2008 Nissan Altima
9. Caleb (calebkhill) - 2004 Toyota Solara
10. deltasaurus - 2009 Ram

Above is the latest attendee list. This post also serves as a bump.

Location: Swan Lake Estates, Stockbridge, GA
Date: Saturday, August 9th (confirmed)
Time: 10AM until 6PM
Lodging: Plenty of hotels in Stockbridge (cheap to mid-priced)

Venue arrangements are made. Again we will have a very large parking lot, an indoor area with A/C and bathrooms and a kitchen, grills, fishing, nice lawn for dogs and Frisbee type stuff, etc., etc., etc.

*I'm supposed to mention: please note that this is a private lake and recreation area (I'm paying to rent it). Without me present, it's actually considered trespassing for you to be on the community property, fishing on the lake, boating, etc. So... in effect, don't come back :blush:. There are residents who will call the cops if you aren't a member (have to be a resident) or renting the clubhouse (as in our case). No worries during the event.*

Info on Swan Lake Estates is: Swan Lake Estates

If you're joining, please copy the latest attendee list and add your name.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Count me in
1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Chevrolet Silverado
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)
5. bikinpunk (maybe) 
6. Chuck (stereo_luver) 05 Dodge Ram
7. Robb (rsutton1223) - Cadillac CTS-V Sedan
8. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - 2008 Nissan Altima
9. Caleb (calebkhill) - 2004 Toyota Solara
10. deltasaurus - 2009 Ram
11. Ghion (ghionw) - 2010 Subaru Legacy


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Gonna have to take my name off the list here. Travel in July combined with a MECA show on July 13th I've been planning to attend is going to cap me out of 'free time'. If something changes and I *can* make it, I will. But for now, I don't see it happening.

1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Chevrolet Silverado
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)

5. Chuck (stereo_luver) 05 Dodge Ram
6. Robb (rsutton1223) - Cadillac CTS-V Sedan
7. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - 2008 Nissan Altima
8. Caleb (calebkhill) - 2004 Toyota Solara
9. deltasaurus - 2009 Ram
10. Ghion (ghionw) - 2010 Subaru Legacy


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nick, I updated your OP with the final information. LMK if I missed anything.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

You forgot you, ya baby.


----------



## fergsonfire (May 26, 2011)

Damn, I am moving a week before the meetup...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

...so cancel the move. Simple.


----------



## fergsonfire (May 26, 2011)

Hmmm, don't move to grad school at Notre Dame and go to a meetup or go to grad school and go to summer regionals at Hybrid Audio in 2 weeks....


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I mean... the decision is clear IMO. 

Good luck in grad school! I had more fun in b-school than college.


----------



## fergsonfire (May 26, 2011)

that's where I am headed. Really looking forward to b school and some good football weekends.


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Peace. I plan to be there. Shouldn't be an issue, but I would certainly appreciate being able to make it. 

1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Chevrolet Silverado
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)
5. Chuck (stereo_luver) 05 Dodge Ram
6. Robb (rsutton1223) - Cadillac CTS-V Sedan
7. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - 2008 Nissan Altima
8. Caleb (calebkhill) - 2004 Toyota Solara
9. deltasaurus - 2009 Ram
10. Ghion (ghionw) - 2010 Subaru Legacy
11. Mike (mikechec9) - 2008 Infiniti g35S


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Bump to the top. Come on down, peoples. Come. On. Down.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Is everyone chipping in and bringing refreshment and food of some sort?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Well that's the common practice, yes.

We have Kobe beef steaks available for someone bring...


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Would yall prefer store bought food? If it doesn't matter, I might bring some of my grilled chicken.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

You can grill there.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

That'll work..


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I was planning on driving down, but I have a Family Reunion that weekend  Probably the last one we will have - the old folks don't want to travel, and the youngen's are not into it. 

Anyway, I'd love to see some pics, and I'm in for any humorous stories that come out of the event.......so someone has to do some crazy stuff to get some funny stories


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Tell the youngin's that my family reunions are full of youngin's and they have a great time because of their cool cousin (which is me). Thus you need to be a cool cousin/uncle. Obviously you haven't accomplished this yet. PM me for advice. JK!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I certainly will......but by Youngin's, I'm referring to those in their 40's and 50's - the grown children of the Old ones........


----------



## jflexp21 (Jun 2, 2014)

do you need a stereo for the meet and greet? I would be coming to hang and listen to cars if that is good with everyone?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Chevrolet Silverado
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)
5. Chuck (stereo_luver) 05 Dodge Ram
6. Robb (rsutton1223) - Cadillac CTS-V Sedan
7. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - 2008 Nissan Altima
8. Caleb (calebkhill) - 2004 Toyota Solara
9. deltasaurus - 2009 Ram
10. Ghion (ghionw) - 2010 Subaru Legacy
11. Mike (mikechec9) - 2008 Infiniti g35S

Here's the latest attendee list. I think a good goal to get to is 20 people "saying they'll come" for a reality of about 10-15. So as we get closer to this date, please RSVP.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

I am sitting here wondering if I should ask the wife if she would like to go to the GTG with me. For all attending, are you bringing a significant other? Just curious. She supports the hobby but wouldn't have much "fun" if there are no other women who will ne there. Thanks and really looking forward to my first meet. Also, my name is Ernest, I forgot to mention that earlier.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Unless your name is Ally I've never seen a girl at one of these meets. Sucks because I need to meet one that I actually share an interest with!! Haha


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

My wife already thinks this is a waste of my time, so I know she isn't going to go for going with me on my 'waste of time' hobby 1hr from home.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Women...


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Hopefully I get my new box built by then. I also need to find a new battery, my current one is causing my terminals to corrode too often.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll be getting an AGM battery from Sams Club when the time comes. Or Sears... wherever. Need a Group 94R and, of course, Die Hard Platinums don't come in 94R...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

unfortunately this is way too far for me, but my wife comes with me to most of the shows i go to. im not saying she is savvy about car audio or truly cares about it [like we do]... but she does support the fact that i love it and she treats it like a mini adventure lol.

if your significant other does not like any of this stuff, then i would say it wouldnt be in her interest to come, as most of the time this is the case :'(


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I have to agree with you REQ, my was a bit skeptic about this whole hobby. Then I brought her with me to Jason's GTG last year, and all has changed. After she sat into a few of the rides and talked to some of the people, she realized what type of comraderie a group of people could have after meeting for the first time. Plus, she loved the way all car sounded and it has been game on ever since.

So GhionW, bring her down and have her sit into Chuck's, Robb's, or Demetrius' vehicles and let her see what the big bang is all about. She'll love or at least understand after that.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm waiting for the day when a girl has her Mary Kay pink Cadillac done with audio!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

There quite a few SQ women out there but there as slim in our region. Unfortunately, others than Ally I don't know of any other on the East. 

The West and South a few, like Linda and here Black and Pink Smart Car decked out in Illusion Audio.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Black Rain said:


> So GhionW, bring her down and have her sit into Chuck's, Robb's, or Demetrius' vehicles and let her see what the big bang is all about. She'll love or at least understand after that.


I always invite and she is welcome to come with. This is the same lady that said she didn't see the difference between the SD and HD channels on my new Panasonic plasma . Probably better she stays at home, that way I can stay longer and don't have to worry about the "I'm bored out my mind" face.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

aww. i have to go to a wedding on the 9th.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Well is it a Catholic wedding? If not, it should be about 15-min., right?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> Well is it a Catholic wedding? If not, it should be about 15-min., right?


If it's a Catholic wedding he might be there for the next couple days:laugh:Want to see some pissed off Catholics? Drag them to a Protestant reception after the Catholic wedding. Before anyone asks, that rarely ever ends well in the long run


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

So I'm building up the meet disc with music I like or think has some sort of quality that I think a good system should be able to reproduce. I'll be adding/subtracting from this list as we get closer to the event. Happy to take suggestions that are not French Cafe music. The theme of this CD will be music you'd actually maybe listen to.


Chris McDermott - Under The Water
James Hunter - Strange But True
16 Horsepower - Heel On The Shovel
Sohn - Artifice
Ryley Walker - Tanglewood Spaces
Katie Herzig - Walk Through Walls
Eisbrecher - Segne Deinem Schmerz
...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm still shooting for this. Most of it hinges on where I am with a project for work. As usual I'll most likely have some demo discs and tuning material available.

Chuck


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Getting closer. All you NC, TN, 'Bama, FL people... get on down/up.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

My system is sounding like **** at the moment. Hopefully I can get it to a somewhat acceptable point by then. 

I will need to get with someone local to help me tune using RTA one of these days. Anyone willing to help me out and pass on some knowledge at the same time?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah? Well y'all will get to hear my stock system so... don't feel bad.

If my m'fing job will just let me go home before 7PM some days, I'd be done.

(I'm thankful for the job... but damn, I got shiz to do!!! Haha.)


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Employers I tell ya.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Hmm... Look at this . Regional event the same day .
Looks like you will have to take out name off the list . 
Priorities ..
SQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL 
Saturday, August 09, 2014 @ 08:00 AM -> 8:00 PM (Registration @ 08:00 AM) 
1504 Asheville Highway 

Spartanburg, SC 29303 + Google Map 
IASCA SQ / Bass Boxing / IdBL Formats offered . MECA SPL and SQ as well as dB Drag will be available SQ judging will begain at 8:00am - 10:00am ( Quiet Time) SPL formats will start at 10:00am


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

ghionw said:


> My system is sounding like **** at the moment. Hopefully I can get it to a somewhat acceptable point by then.
> 
> I will need to get with someone local to help me tune using RTA one of these days. Anyone willing to help me out and pass on some knowledge at the same time?


what part of the metro area are you locared in? I'm in Kennesaw.

Chuck


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

stereo_luver said:


> what part of the metro area are you locared in? I'm in Kennesaw.
> 
> Chuck


The next side of the world. I am in Gwinnett. I could meet up though. I was thinking of getting one of those Dayton Umm-6 mics.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

ghionw said:


> The next side of the world. I am in Gwinnett. I could meet up though. I was thinking of getting one of those Dayton Umm-6 mics.


Come on up to Audition Car Audio on Saturday 08/02. The event starts around 3pm and lasts until the last person leaves.

Chuck


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't make it this weekend. Trying to finish up my box and run a couple of new wires. I think I went up there for an event a few months back. Even met BlackHHR


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

What event?! Are the police going to come again and ask me if I work there because I happen to arrive in a Sound Sensations shirt? Hehehehehehehe.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

ghionw said:


> Can't make it this weekend. Trying to finish up my box and run a couple of new wires. I think I went up there for an event a few months back. Even met BlackHHR


Yep. Greg Menard.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> What event?! Are the police going to come again and ask me if I work there because I happen to arrive in a Sound Sensations shirt? Hehehehehehehe.


I heard all about that. I had to work that weekend.

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> What event?! Are the police going to come again and ask me if I work there because I happen to arrive in a Sound Sensations shirt? Hehehehehehehe.


Story time Nick. What happened?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Story time Nick. What happened?


That shyte was funny as hell when Ben was telling me about it.

Chuck


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Got dangit......last time I came to atl for a meet, I had a blast. Looks like I ain't gonna make this one......my rebuild is taking way longer than expected due to slackness........don't think I could handle 5 hrs in dead silence. ****, hopefully next one I'll be ready.......have fun peoples......


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

stereo_luver said:


> That shyte was funny as hell when Ben was telling me about it.
> 
> Chuck


Yep the local city police rolled up. Noise ordinance ... not once but twice on the same day . I am sure he will grace us with his appearance today. Once the spl guys lay the power down ..... Pop corn anybody ? :lurk:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

In other words Nick got an unjust tongue lashing:laugh:


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Marking my calender. I'll be there barring no emergency calls. Never been to one before, looking forward to it.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay folks. Basically a week left here. 

It'll more than likely be hot as all fudge (or rain) so be prepared. We'll have a clubhouse with A/C and a kitchen, grills, etc. Ideally more folks come around the 10AM start and if we all get bored (not a million people showing like the NC meet) then we cut 'er off early or go grab a brew. Come for lunch though - I think we'll grill some veggie burgers up (hahaha).

I will have my router and router table available if anyone wants to spend a few minutes carving up speaker adapter baffles for your ride. You will need a template (such as your existing speaker from the car). I can make circles of just about any size with the jig thingies. Don't want to make a day of cutting baffles and holes but more than happy to help if you don't have the resources. Ikea has cutting boards for like $1.49 at 1/4" each... not the hardest material but it works.

Bring your fishing poles.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

This is the latest attendee list:

1. Mark (Melodic Acoustic) - Melodic RX8
2. Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Chevrolet Silverado
3. BlackHHR
4. claydo (maybe)
5. Chuck (stereo_luver) 05 Dodge Ram
6. Robb (rsutton1223) - Cadillac CTS-V Sedan
7. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - 2008 Nissan Altima
8. Caleb (calebkhill) - 2004 Toyota Solara
9. deltasaurus - 2009 Ram
10. Ghion (ghionw) - 2010 Subaru Legacy
11. Mike (mikechec9) - 2008 Infiniti g35S


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

The forecast shows a 50% chance of rain on Saturday. I still plan on driving down though.
Still haven't decided if I am bring some chicken or some burgers. Will decide later in the week.

I might take you up on that baffle cutout. The ones I have now is pretty butchered since I modified them to fit these current woofers.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Butchered but working is working, my friend. 

If it rains I will pop a cap in nature's ass (aka, piss on a tree after drinking Jack Daniels).


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Butchered but working is the mantra for my entire system apparently.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Bada bing bada boom


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

sirbOOm said:


> Okay folks. Basically a week left here.
> Ideally more folks come around the 10AM start and if we all get bored (not a million people showing like the NC meet)


Stop hating


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh... bring your bug spray. There's a lake after all.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Notloudenuf said:


> Stop hating


I'm one of the attendees. This time with a vehicle that won't get 34 mpg on the way there... but at least it won't die on me. F'ing Mercedes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Finished my new box. Looks like ass but it is working. I will need to carpet it soon. Doubt it will be carpeted by Saturday. No harsh words about the ugly box please. It is self conscious of its appearance.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> Oh... bring your bug spray. There's a lake after all.


Long sleeves and pants works too. Can actually stay cooler that way out in the sun if you do it right


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you suggesting a wet t-shirt contest?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Depends...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Depends...


Chris in a wet T-Shirt contest.........<shutter> 

J/K my friend....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

People would probably die from the sheer horror


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I will have a mic if anyone needs to use it. I don't know what software to use I'm used to a bench top situation. So bring you laptop if you want to use it. It's a UMM6 I think. The USB one. And don't steal it. The Italian in me will make your trunk your new home.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Last minute RSVPs?


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll sweeten the deal and bring some of my special home cooked chicken. Who is in for some Jerk Chicken? I won't make it too hot for those faint of heart. Hopefully it doesn't rain tomorrow and I can actually do it on my grill.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

True story:

I lived next to a Jamaican family in Chicago for a while over by where Cabrini Green used to be. They were grilling outside while I was outside working on my bike. They asked, verbatim, if "white boy ever had him some real jerk chicken?" I said, "I like chicken.". I take a bite - spicy, very good, loved it. Then grandma comes out and says: "Man, you tough. I can't eat no jerk... it makes my ***** drop!"

*Whaaaaaaaaaattt?!?!?!!?!!*

Funniest. Thing. Ever.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

lmao

Spicy it is then.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Its Friday. Anybody still going to this?

Chuck


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

I am going.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Y'all be trippin' - everyone on the list will show up. Nobody will flake!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Please note. It will likely be raining before, during, and after the event.

Prepare accordingly or RSVP that you are not coming - we can always reschedule.

Nick


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Yea, please let me know if we are rescheduling. This way I don't have to cook these chickens and I can start my weekly inebriated call of duty playing early.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I will make an announcement by 5PM when the next update of weather forecast comes.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

The Atlanta event is cancelled. It's supposed to rain all day fairly heavily down here. No point. Sorry for late notice.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Now I have 2 whole chickens to eat. I know what I will be having for dinner for the next few days.
I guess a fall day would be better weather-wise.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have no problem hosting it if people RSVP one more time but like any car event when it rains nobody shows up and I don't want to pay $150 to rely a clubhouse for a teeny crowd when we can just meet in a parking lot or even driveway. 

Need a lot of folks for the event to be worth everyone's time.


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

I am in on a reschedule. Would be great to meet some other audio nuts in the Atlanta area.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking forward to the new date.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

And of course it turns out to be a beautiful day. Lesson learned. They have the B squad focused on Atlanta weather... ug! Sorry.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Well... it certainly did rain at some point. My roof leaked for the 4th time after it being replaced when we had the hail storm last year around February. After the 3rd time it leaked, the contractor pretty much skirted and I guess I'll be footing the bill now!


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> Well... it certainly did rain at some point. My roof leaked for the 4th time after it being replaced when we had the hail storm last year around February. After the 3rd time it leaked, the contractor pretty much skirted and I guess I'll be footing the bill now!


That sucks. Hopefully it doesn't end up costing you too much. I've experienced leaky roofs before. It sucks even more when the leak is right above your bed. Ask me how I know...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess I used the wrong roofing company... assholes.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ghionw said:


> That sucks. Hopefully it doesn't end up costing you too much. I've experienced leaky roofs before. It sucks even more when the leak is right above your bed. Ask me how I know...


I've been there too. Talk about waking up madder than a wet hen!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone opposed to a reschedule of the Atlanta meet to Sunday September 14th?


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Sundays are rough. Jamaicans don't like to leave their houses on Sundays. No other Saturdays available?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmm... September 20th?


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

I have no life, so I am available as long as the wife let's me out the house.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have no life and I don't have a wife... how sad is that shyt. Haha!


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> I have no life and I don't have a wife... how sad is that shyt. Haha!


Ha! Me too… 

I may be able to make the next date, whenever that is… the first date wasn't going to work for me.


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm in for the reschedule. Just give me a few day heads up. Really looking forward to meeting some audio lovers from the area. ShawnK, are you watching? Think you could make the trip? Give me a ring and we can discuss some options.
Thanks Sirboom for organizing this GTG.:beerchug:


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Deltasaurs , since the last time we spoke our Black car was hit and is very close to being released from the body shop . The a-pillar and hinge post took the most the damage . Jacked up the suspension also in the front . All the work on the passenger side door has to be redone as soon as I get the car back. It is still August and October is coming pretty fast .


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ That sucks. Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

Man Greg, I am sorry to hear about the accident. Definitely hoping that no one was injured. Good thing is that a vehicle can be repaired and I am sure that it will be. You are most correct, October is just around the corner and will get here before we know it. Sorry Sirboom for taking this slightly OT, so back to it, and let the festivities be rescheduled soon.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, well... SEPTEMBER 20th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's owwwnnnnnnn.

If 10 or more people commit to coming.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm there.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

How are we looking for this? Go or no go?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I'm out. I'll be in Cancun on a kidless trip with my wife for our anniversary on the 20th. My September is pretty booked with work and 1/2 mile events.


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

Just checking in to see if the meet is still on or if another time may work out better. Just about to unveil the first build since 1996 and want to get as much feedback on it as possible before finals in October.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have not had much response at all on this reschedule date. Not going to happen unless 10 people respond for economies of scale. I have essentially 3 people.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

But I'm happy to listen to your system whenever... though I'm no IASCA MECA SCHMEKA BO BECKA judge...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't realize that the gtg was rescheduled, but I'm in.


----------

